
Facebook Takes Away Eclipse IDE's Page and Hands It Over to Twilight - Udo
http://twitter.com/ralph_mueller/status/128560326798082048
======
cheald
This is a very good object lesson in "Don't hang your brand on Facebook" (or
any other service that you don't control or have an SLA with). Eclipse existed
long before the Twilight series, and here it is ousted because it has less
mass appeal than a movie about horny vampires. Obviously seniority and first-
to-field isn't a factor with Facebook.

It really sucks for the Eclipse project, though. I hope they're able to get it
back, though knowing Facebook, I'd be genuinely surprised if they did.

